# Chair from FWW March-April 2007



## SketchUp Guru (9 Feb 2007)




----------



## Nick W (10 Feb 2007)

Of course the first thing I tried to do is walk round it with the mouse.  

Looking forward to receiving my copy (of FWW).


----------



## garywayne (10 Feb 2007)

Don't worry Nick. I go into SketchUp mode every time I see a SU image.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Feb 2007)

HA! :lol: :lol: That means you guys are hooked. I've been doing the same thing for a couple of years. It doesn't even have to be an SU image.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Feb 2007)

Joinery's all done. If anyone wants the model, this one is available.


----------

